# Maaco Paintjobs?



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm on a budget and want to get a solid black or just get it re-painted would Maaco fuck that up.


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

If you wetsand it, mask it, and supply a good paint, they might not mess it up.

:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*I'm sure they're just like any other body shop... But keep in mind...You get what you pay for!!!*


----------



## texasdelta88 (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Oct 24 2008, 02:34 PM~11964102
> *If you wetsand it, mask it, and supply a good paint, they might not mess it up.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


In other words if you do the fucking thing your self they wont. :tongue:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

fuck maaco , now is a good time to learn to paint...... single color no metallic , thats a cakewalk....... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Oct 24 2008, 12:32 PM~11963522
> *I'm on a budget and want to get a solid black or just get it re-painted would Maaco fuck that up.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't paint it black at maaco unless the body is already super straight.


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasdelta88_@Oct 24 2008, 05:00 PM~11964330
> *In other words if you do the fucking thing your self they wont.  :tongue:
> *



:yes:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i worked at maaco for 3 months as a paint prep and it depends on how the shop is, the one i worked at the owner wouldnt let anything go looking bad, i swear we did more redoes than anything which is why i quit but ya u get what u pay for pretty much


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

my boy got his lincoln sprayed my maaco i didn't beileve him i don't remember where its out here in cali either in ontario or sanbernarndino victorville 1 of them but they did a lime green with gold flakes and gold leaf and pintripped the whole car he said about 2stacks(2000) extra 500 for the leafing and stripping i think ill get pics


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 28 2008, 12:07 PM~11993998
> *my boy got his lincoln sprayed my maaco i didn't beileve him i don't remember where its out here in cali either in ontario or sanbernarndino victorville 1 of them but they did a lime green with gold flakes and gold leaf and pintripped the whole car he said about 2stacks(2000) extra 500 for the leafing and stripping i think ill get pics
> *



At Maaco??

:scrutinize: 

Wow. How does it look in person??


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 24 2008, 03:03 PM~11964355
> *fuck maaco , now is a good time to learn to paint...... single color no metallic , thats a cakewalk....... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 28 2008, 09:07 AM~11993998
> *my boy got his lincoln sprayed my maaco i didn't beileve him i don't remember where its out here in cali either in ontario or sanbernarndino victorville 1 of them but they did a lime green with gold flakes and gold leaf and pintripped the whole car he said about 2stacks(2000) extra 500 for the leafing and stripping i think ill get pics
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2008, 11:57 AM~12006371
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

mustve been maaco elite!

I think if you do all the prep yourself, you can find a real painter to spray it for you for the same price, if you agree to get it out of his booth quick.

couple tips: black is a horrible first color to learn with, and the saying "You get what you pay for" is the dumbest shit I've ever heard. if it was true we'd be sad about the gas prices dropping and would look for the highest prices on everything. Just keep maacos goal in mind, and the fact that you will be up there in $$$ by the time you 
'upgrade' to something acceptable.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

better off finding someone that paints out of their garage with expierence and good workmanship. usually someone that runs a booth out of their garage is %30 cheaper and does just as good of work as a fancy paint shop.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 28 2008, 08:07 AM~11993998
> *my boy got his lincoln sprayed my maaco i didn't beileve him i don't remember where its out here in cali either in ontario or sanbernarndino victorville 1 of them but they did a lime green with gold flakes and gold leaf and pintripped the whole car he said about 2stacks(2000) extra 500 for the leafing and stripping i think ill get pics
> *


PICS BRO!!!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Nov 11 2008, 12:37 AM~12121452
> *PICS BRO!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 28 2008, 06:07 PM~11993998
> *my boy got his lincoln sprayed my maaco i didn't beileve him i don't remember where its out here in cali either in ontario or sanbernarndino victorville 1 of them but they did a lime green with gold flakes and gold leaf and pintripped the whole car he said about 2stacks(2000) extra 500 for the leafing and stripping i think ill get pics
> *


Paying 2,500 for a paint job, kinda defeats the purpose of going to maaco in the first place. I wouldnt pay more than 1000 at maaco, they are for cheap,quick paint jobs. Id go to a custom shop for a custom job (or the backyard homie, that can paint his ass off)

Anyways,,,i worked at Maaco for 3 years. As i said eirlier , their biggest asset, is a cheap, quick, paint job (we've had guys come back to pick up their car the same day they dropped it off!!). 
You get what you pay for. You bring a shity, dirty car in, and pay the $199 for the cheapy special. Guess what? You get a $199 paint job on a shity, dirty car. (We've painted over mud and bird shit before)
However, clean your car up, do some light prep work. And at least get the clear and shit. might cost up to 800, but if they got decent workers it should look good.


----------



## EL WICKED (Jun 24, 2008)

MY HOMIE PAINTED HIS EL CAMINO AT MACCO AND IT CAME OUT GOOD. IT WOULD OF CAME OUT BETTER IF HE WOULD OF PUT SOME LIGHT BODY PREP AND MASKING IT WOLD OF CAME OUT A HOLE LOT BETTER, BUT LESSON TO LEARN. I WOULD DO IT ON A DAILY OR A CAR IM SELLING BUT NOT FOR A SHOW CAR.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

the car is clean as hell i didn't beileve him when he said maaco did it either but where ever he went they got down......how do you post up pics


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 11 2008, 10:47 AM~12122512
> *Paying 2,500 for a paint job, kinda defeats the purpose of going to maaco in the first place.  I wouldnt pay more than 1000 at maaco, they are for cheap,quick paint jobs. Id go to a custom shop for a custom job (or the backyard homie, that can paint his ass off)
> 
> Anyways,,,i worked at Maaco for 3 years.  As i said eirlier , their biggest asset, is a cheap, quick, paint job (we've had guys come back to pick up their car the same day they dropped it off!!).
> ...


now thats messed up, what about taking pride in your work?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

im actually back working at maaco ill take pics of this overall color change ona tahoe that we did to pearl white it looks sick, pics monday for you guys to show not all maacos suck!!!

we take pride in every car we do!


----------



## tha gawd (Oct 31, 2008)

yea the maaco's in my area told my homeboy they would do candy paint on his 07 impala for 2500 but for a different paint than what you have it would cost 4500. I stay out here in aggieland so u know prices will differ 

i was wondering the same shit tho cause i wanted to get my lincoln painted at maaco's and i wanted to go ahead and get candy or the gloss coat


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 16 2008, 04:11 AM~12167475
> *now thats messed up, what about taking pride in your work?
> *


You have to take pride in you own property, before you can expect someone else to give a damn about it. In those situations,one time someone brought in an intrepid that seemed to have been sitting under a tree for at least a year straight. I think they brought it in immediately from pulling out from under the tree, covered in bird shit, leaves, and tree sap. Didnt try to clean it one bit, and paid for the 199 special lol.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

here ya go pearl white tahoe ill try to get more pix of it tomorrow after its cleaned up and in better lighting but it looks pretty nice, all maacos are different, our owner wont let anything go out the door looking bogus we redo shit if its fuked up and, to the guy that said they painted over bird shit thats just fucked up cuz every car is suppose to be sanded down and prepped b4 paint, even the 200$ paint jobs...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Nice!!!*


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ya and we dont cut or buff either thats straight out the booth, we just spray, put it back together, then clean it up and it goes off


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 17 2008, 05:32 PM~12183781
> *BLACK DUDE ALREADY BREAKING INTO THE TRUCK
> *



na he was holding up the side molding showing how ugly it would look with them back on


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 17 2008, 11:05 AM~12180069
> *You have to take pride in you own property, before you can expect someone else to give a damn about it.  In those situations,one time someone brought in an intrepid that seemed to have been sitting under a tree for at least a year straight. I think they brought it in immediately from pulling out from under the tree, covered in bird shit, leaves, and tree sap. Didnt try to clean it one bit, and paid for the 199 special lol.
> *


i worked at a maaco before, very year at thanksgiving the owner tosses out 99 dollar paintjobd, some of the shit boxes that woud come through the door were unbelievable.....


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 17 2008, 05:32 PM~12183781
> *BLACK DUDE ALREADY BREAKING INTO THE TRUCK
> *


Ha fucked up. Hey thanks for the pic it looks good, how much you think it would run me for a cherry red job on my 87 brougham??? Or should i roll through for an estimate.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ya i highly doubt out owner will do that lol


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

id go to your local maaco and check out how they work, if it seems like they take decent pride in there work then it would be worth it, just ask them to look at a few cars they got painted sitting around. and if possible do some of your own body work (dings and shit) like i said all of them are different so make sure to check em out first


or just do it your self :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Nov 17 2008, 08:15 PM~12185625
> *id go to your local maaco and check out how they work, if it seems like they take decent pride in there work then it would be worth it, just ask them to look at a few cars they got painted sitting around. and if possible do some of your own body work (dings and shit) like i said all of them are different so make sure to check em out first
> or just do it your self  :biggrin:
> *


What was used on the Tahoe? I saw on the site there's all these different packages...I found this coupon too lol


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Nov 17 2008, 08:20 PM~12185663
> *What was used on the Tahoe? I saw on the site there's all these different packages...I found this coupon too lol
> Just saw the small text where it says it's extra for body work and rust and all...hmmm perhaps double the coupon special.  :uh:
> 
> ...


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

im not sure exactly but he paid like 2800 for everything i know that, we completely stripped everything down took off the back doors and the hood sprayed the jambs and everything. its also a tri coat (base, pearl, clear)so it was up there but i mean if you get the base/clear package (im not sure which one its called) i know at our shop they come out looking pretty fucking clean. like i said u gotta take a trip to your maaco and see how they do. depending on how much they put into it prepping it is really what the end result will be good or bad. your also gonna pay extra for jambs i think our shop is like 100 for each or something like that

but ya all the cheap prices are just what it starts at then u pay for extra shit like the prep plus which gets all ur little dings and nicks and scratches thats extra u gotta just go get an estimate, thatd be ur best bet


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 17 2008, 09:37 PM~12186616
> *IF YOU DO YOUR OWN WORK, THEY TELL YOU THEY WILL SPRAY OVER IT AND EVERYTHING YOU MISS WILL SHOW, UNLESS YOU DO THE PREP EXCELLENT I WOULD JUST SPEND THE EXTRA CASH TO HAVE THEM DO IT. AT THE END IF YOU DONT LIKE IT YOU DONT HAVE TO ACCEPT IT AND HAVE THEM REDO IT
> *



exactly what he said

heres the single stage presidential paint job you asked about this is a newer cadi pretty dusty but shows quality of what our shop puts out atleast


----------



## DOUBLE D 88 (Sep 17, 2007)

i work as a detailer/bodyman at a maaco and ss black is a pain in the ass 2 keep clean and it gets scratches really easy....


----------



## OBNOXIOUS93 (Oct 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Nov 17 2008, 04:08 PM~12183014
> *here ya go pearl white tahoe ill try to get more pix of it tomorrow after its cleaned up and in better lighting but it looks pretty nice, all maacos are different, our owner wont let anything go out the door looking bogus we redo shit if its fuked up and, to the guy that said they painted over bird shit thats just fucked up cuz every car is suppose to be sanded down and prepped b4 paint, even the 200$ paint jobs...
> 
> 
> ...


imma have to hit u guys up then which macco your at?


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 28 2008, 09:07 AM~11993998
> *my boy got his lincoln sprayed my maaco i didn't beileve him i don't remember where its out here in cali either in ontario or sanbernarndino victorville 1 of them but they did a lime green with gold flakes and gold leaf and pintripped the whole car he said about 2stacks(2000) extra 500 for the leafing and stripping i think ill get pics
> *


u refering to Rays car? it was done at a maaco here in montclair. but they didnt do none of the leafing or pinstripping. and the car is a mixture of green and yellow. some kind of import color. my bodyshop is next to a maaco and everything they do is shitty. look real close at the lincoln...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 19 2008, 12:24 AM~12196829
> *MY GRAND MARQUIS GOT PAINTED ON MAACO CAME OUT GOOD FOR THE 450 BUCKS I SPENT. MINOR ORANGE PEEL ON ONE FENDER BUT YOU HAD TO PRETTY MUCH EYE IT RIGHT ON TO SEE IT SINCE IT WAS THAT SMALL
> *


thats not bad to take out


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OBNOXIOUS93_@Nov 18 2008, 10:19 PM~12197530
> *imma have to hit u guys up then which macco your at?
> *



tinley park maaco its basically near 175th just west of harlem


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Come on guys , you all know you get what you pay for. By the time you spend the money to correct what the first guy did, you spent enough money that you could have bought a quality paint job from the get go.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

all fuk ups are fixed free at our shop from what i understand, cuz i remember our old painter was fucking shit up and the owner was allways walking around pissed off lol


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Google 100 paint job, try that out


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

macco is just a name the booth they have at most maccos new macco stores is like the best if you let them do b/c on your car and its prepped correctly nobody could guees where it was done the prep is half the job blocking and $hit they bake you cut and buff its ready....single stage is for taxis and work trucks


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

And remove the trim ,locks ,lights ,bumpers ,ect before you take it to them the less masking work the cleaner the job looks in the end...


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Dec 8 2008, 02:40 PM~12369942
> *And remove the trim ,locks ,lights  ,bumpers ,ect before you take it to them the less masking work the cleaner the job looks in the end...
> *


x100 :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Dec 8 2008, 02:40 PM~12369942
> *And remove the trim ,locks ,lights  ,bumpers ,ect before you take it to them the less masking work the cleaner the job looks in the end...
> *


unless it's a painted bumper


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Dec 8 2008, 05:21 PM~12370282
> *unless it's a painted bumper
> *


If its at my shop its coming off . thats the diffference that why some cars just look cleaner its the the extra steps you take the details.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Dec 8 2008, 02:37 PM~12369911
> *macco is just a name the booth they have at most maccos new macco stores is like the best if you let them do b/c on your car and its prepped correctly nobody could guees where it was done the prep is half the job blocking and $hit they bake you cut and buff its ready....single stage is for taxis and work trucks
> *


you hope they use the bc/cc , when i painted for maaco , they sold the ''uv protection package'' which was nothing at all , no additive, no different step, nothing. also the ''intergraded clearcoat '' they sell is a joke, we would paint the first coat on the car normal then add a pint of clear to the remaining paint and shoot that. its supposed to improve the finish and duarability, but i saw no difference.i know of several instances when a job was done with cleared over single stage instead of bc/cc


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 13 2008, 01:14 PM~12421014
> *you hope they use the bc/cc , when i painted for maaco , they sold the ''uv protection package'' which was nothing at all , no additive, no different step, nothing. also the ''intergraded clearcoat '' they sell is a joke, we would paint the first coat on the car normal then add a pint of clear to the remaining paint and shoot that. its supposed to improve the finish and duarability, but i saw no difference.i know of several instances when a job was done with cleared over single stage instead of bc/cc
> *



like said if you pay for the bc/cc you get that but if you want a cheap one you get single stage, its not like its something they hiding its known before u pay for it


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

had my truck done at the in North Canton, Ohio it came out great. For a quick fix its great. After 6 years the paint has no shine to it. But what do you expect for $600. If you go there make you do some of the prep work.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

maaco is only for car that you are selling. for the 249 special they don't do any body or prep work. they scuff with a scotch brite pad and half ass tape off the car. look on craigslist homie you can probably find a better painter there for cheap. :biggrin:


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

I had a car painted by them for $700 a while back. The paint look good and I thought they did a good job for $700, than three months after the paint starts getting bubbles nearly all over the car. Good thing I sold the car at night time.


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

I got mine painted at Macco did all the prep work myself not so bad for $600. They did three coats single stage


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

another one


----------



## TREVINO 64 (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 29 2008, 05:35 PM~12009375
> *mustve been maaco elite!
> 
> I think if you do all the prep yourself, you can find a real painter to spray it for you for the same price, if you agree to get it out of his booth quick.
> ...


there talking about u get what u pay for when it comes to body and paint not everything in life :twak:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@Jan 13 2009, 10:54 PM~12697592
> *I got mine painted at Macco did all the prep work myself not so bad for $600. They did three coats single stage
> 
> 
> ...


looks great :biggrin: but 600 is expensive as hell if you did all the prep work. painting is easy unless its candy or something like that the body and prep is the hard part. Also most people that paint and don't do the prep won't warranty shit. If you looked over some scratches or if there is fisheyes, bubbling and peeling etc. they won't do shit about it. Personally I would take all the trim and glass out and drop that mother fucker off, then pick it up when its done. :cheesy:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 19 2008, 11:07 PM~12207160
> *Come on guys , you all know you get what you pay for. By the time you spend the money to correct what the first guy did, you spent enough money that you could have bought a quality paint job from the get go.
> *


well said buddy :biggrin:


----------

